# Coweta County



## Goatman70 (Sep 10, 2008)

Figured I go ahead and get one started. i watched 3 small bucks sparring and chasing each other yesterday. Also, there were 3 does eating. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## trentb (Sep 16, 2008)

Saw nothing saturday morning, sunday saw small 9pt and a cull buck that im gonna let the air out of first chance i get. sunday evening saw same two bucks and another small buck. got a good 13pt on the camera, if i can figure out how i will post some pictures of him later this week. gonna try it again this evenig if the wind is right.


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 17, 2008)

I saw nothing this weekend. Early this evening those little bucks were running around in the field. Hope you get a shot at that big boy


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Missed shot at a doe yesterday. She was framed by two trees and about 6 inches of vital area was exposed between the trees.I hit the tree. Total miss of the deer.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 19, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Missed shot at a doe yesterday. She was framed by two trees and about 6 inches of vital area was exposed between the trees.I hit the tree. Total miss of the deer.



OHHHHHH! I hate it when that happens. Oh well, a clean miss is not as bad as some would think. I am sure you will get another chance soon. And good luck to you as well.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 20, 2008)

Shot a old doe on the 17th at 7:45pm. Seeing a good bit of deer though...


----------



## trentb (Sep 23, 2008)

hey goatman here are the pictures


----------



## high tech. hunter (Sep 23, 2008)

Trent:
You may want to update your avitar now?  Great buck.  
Someone shot a 12 off Flat Rock Rd. a.k.a. State Park land earlier this week.
I only saw 2 yearlings this a.m. at 7:30 in Whitesburg, out again in the a.m.  
Don't bow hunt evenings, loose too many deer.


----------



## trentb (Sep 24, 2008)

high tech. hunter said:


> Trent:
> You may want to update your avitar now?  Great buck.
> Someone shot a 12 off Flat Rock Rd. a.k.a. State Park land earlier this week.
> I only saw 2 yearlings this a.m. at 7:30 in Whitesburg, out again in the a.m.
> Don't bow hunt evenings, loose too many deer.



I think i may just do that, i heard tell of that 12 but no info on him.


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Buck! so far this season ive seen a rabbit. Im glad to see everyone else is seeing some deer. Good luck to yall this weekend


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 27, 2008)

trentb said:


> I think i may just do that, i heard tell of that 12 but no info on him.



Trent, nice buck. What part of the county? I am not a poacher, just curious. I hunt down Smokey Rd in the southwestern part of the county.


----------



## trentb (Sep 27, 2008)

over near the fulton, fayette , line near tyrone.


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 30, 2008)

Once again I saw no deer, did lose about 10lbs though. Man it was hot


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 2, 2008)

Gun season is a coming. Ya'll stay tuned.....should be really good again this year.


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 15, 2008)

You boys seen any scrapes or rubs, yet?  I just had my land select cut and its hard to pick em out right now.  I am seeing tracks all throught the food plots now that we got some rain, but no sign of the rut.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2008)

SHMELTONS_BOYS said:


> You boys seen any scrapes or rubs, yet?  I just had my land select cut and its hard to pick em out right now.  I am seeing tracks all throught the food plots now that we got some rain, but no sign of the rut.



Seen a few rubs no scrapes.


----------



## ToddW (Oct 16, 2008)

I was surprised today. I went to my land near Powers Crossroads and did see a scrape. I also saw a few rubs, three or four on cedar trees about 3-6 inches in diameter. The scrape got me excited though, and near the area where a few heavy trails intersect. Guess where I'll be Saturday morning.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2008)

ToddW said:


> I was surprised today. I went to my land near Powers Crossroads and did see a scrape. I also saw a few rubs, three or four on cedar trees about 3-6 inches in diameter. The scrape got me excited though, and near the area where a few heavy trails intersect. Guess where I'll be Saturday morning.



Sounds promising,good luck.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Oct 18, 2008)

No Coweta County posts after rifle opening day?!


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 22, 2008)

finally saw a deer, came and fed in bow range for 45 mins. But, it was a1 1/2yr 8 pointer and let him walk. Too bad it wasn't a big old doe


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 23, 2008)

The winds been killing me, I have'nt seen a thing. I might hit it tonight if I have time.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 23, 2008)

been seeing deer every hunt here at the house but no shooters yet...does and small bucks eating whiteoaks.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 23, 2008)

I did not see a thing. Just a bit too windy and noisy.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Oct 23, 2008)

Same results.  A.m. nothing in 25mph wind and P.m. went into a creek bottom out of wind and nothing seen.  Maybe Saturday after the rain all day Friday will get 'em up and moving around.


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 26, 2008)

Saw  5 bucks after a doe today, the biggest (11pt) mounted the doe. I think theyre getting ready


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Oct 26, 2008)

Goatman70 said:


> Saw  5 bucks after a doe today, the biggest (11pt) mounted the doe. I think theyre getting ready



Thanks, will hunt the afternoon outside Senoia. Hope to have some luck.


----------



## HUNTER24/7 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hunted powerline so I could see a long ways. Saw nothing. Must not be chasing where I'm at.


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 29, 2008)

They're always early around my house. And i still see them chasing after thanksgiving, just got some weird does I guess


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 30, 2008)

I missed a 130class 10 pt. Sunday morning.  He was working his rubline that went right by my lockon.  Apparently he had started the rubb line within 2 days before because there were still went muddy paw prints next to the tree.  I stuck my arrow in a sappling right in front of his pump station.  I have never been so mad at myself in my life.  He ran a little ways but walked back thru just out of range, so I didnt scare him off permenantly.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Oct 30, 2008)

I shot a good buck and never found him with my bow about two weeks ago. but seen plenty of good rut activity passed a nice seven point checking a scrape and the next night had a six pointer check the same scrape and chase a hot doe all over my field... ITS COMING!!!


----------



## 8pt.orBetter (Nov 5, 2008)

Any reports on the rut in coweta anyone? I have not seen any bucks chaseing but did find a few new scrapes this past weekend.


----------



## MonsterBuckBoy (Nov 7, 2008)

we have been hunting hard all week and have not seen any rutting activity. Last week we started to see more scrapes and rubs. The bucks are keeping the scrape clean and are not following any does......yet. Been very slow around our area. Morning unts have been ok but evening hunts have been hot and slow. I am hoping that after this rain today they get moving around more.


----------



## 8pt.orBetter (Nov 7, 2008)

Well guys hunted this morning finally saw some rut activity had a spike chaseing a doe around, but thats all i saw. Also found some fresh scrapes . Good luck to u  all this weekend.


----------



## swamp (Nov 10, 2008)

It appears to be on in Coweta!  Hunted a friend's land yesterday morning and had 2 does come in behind me and then a small buck came the opposite way up the trail grunting and chasing.  All before 9am,then at 930 the man stepped out did not present a shot had to be a 10 all I saw was antlers. I was in a hardwood thicket!


----------



## HGM (Nov 10, 2008)

swamp said:


> It appears to be on in Coweta!  Hunted a friend's land yesterday morning and had 2 does come in behind me and then a small buck came the opposite way up the trail grunting and chasing.  All before 9am,then at 930 the man stepped out did not present a shot had to be a 10 all I saw was antlers. I was in a hardwood thicket!




What part of Coweta? I've found that the NW and SE have different times, by about a week or so. Curious if I need to be in the back yard this week or not..
Thanks,


----------



## swamp (Nov 11, 2008)

Off of Gullatt/Johnson road area. Where Coweta, Fulton, and Fayette meet.  I think that is Northern Coweta, I drive 3/4 of a mile and enter Fairburn City limits.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 11, 2008)

Saw three does Saturday and all were in no hurry to go anywhere.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 11, 2008)

My uncle was at the cooler on Hwy5 near Whitesburg (for the life of me I can't think of the name of the cooler) Saturday 11/8 and reported seeing a monster that came from Chattahoochee Bend State Park.  Anyone know anything about it?  He said it was a remarkable buck.


----------



## HGM (Nov 11, 2008)

swamp said:


> Off of Gullatt/Johnson road area. Where Coweta, Fulton, and Fayette meet.  I think that is Northern Coweta, I drive 3/4 of a mile and enter Fairburn City limits.



Cool, still about 15mi N of me.. But good to know its getting close..
Thanks,


----------



## ToddW (Nov 11, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> My uncle was at the cooler on Hwy5 near Whitesburg (for the life of me I can't think of the name of the cooler) Saturday 11/8 and reported seeing a monster that came from Chattahoochee Bend State Park.  Anyone know anything about it?  He said it was a remarkable buck.



J&H Cooler


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

We seen a little chasing this past weekend. Only small bucks though. Also seen groups of 5 and 4 does with fawns still. I dont think they are ready yet. But leavin out tomorrow and huntin till monday to try and catch it. This around the Corinth crossroads.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 12, 2008)

Saw a 2.5 year old 8pt at 11:45 am this morning running across a wide open field cruising for does.


----------



## swamp (Nov 15, 2008)

saw nothing this morning


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 15, 2008)

Took my friend hunting this evening and she shot her first deer! I was shaking worse than she was, nice spike. Made my season. No color to his hocks, but i think this cold weather will get them fired up this week.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 17, 2008)

Killed this buck Sunday afternoon at 4:50 pm......135 5/8 8 pt. Did not have anyone to take pic for me so the quality is not that great.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 17, 2008)

Very Nice Buck,Congrats.


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice buck, thats a brute


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 17, 2008)

GREAT BUCK !! congrats


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 18, 2008)

got this boy 2 nights ago. he was in rut and came into fight


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 19, 2008)

Another nice buck,congrats!


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 19, 2008)

Should be bucks falling in coweta the last two or three days and the next day or two as well. Good buck.


----------



## trentb (Nov 19, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> Killed this buck Sunday afternoon at 4:50 pm......135 5/8 8 pt. Did not have anyone to take pic for me so the quality is not that great.



Good deer man congrats


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 19, 2008)

*saw*

a nice 130+ 8 get hit by a car last night on standing rock. it looked as if he lived. he was broke down in the front right leg pretty bad but he limped back up a hill into the woods and i saw him lay down. went back this AM and he was gone.


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 19, 2008)

*nice eleven up on fisher rd .!*

this big boy was killed up on fisher rd in coweta  county about 1:00 today ......nice old bruiser too ....neck was swollen up massive an his hocks were black ..... he was a beast on foot an had a large hump of muscle between his shoulderblades that made him look even more impressive ...... a buddy of mine  shot him with a 3006 in his backyard ..... bout 17 in. outside  an a perfect mainframe 10 an then there is a large sticker at the hairline behind his browtines about 1 1/2 long ...not too mention the cool crabclaws on him ....antlers were about as big as a silver dollar at the bases ...an those crazy browtines too..... as we were cuttin him up a 4 point  an 3 more does came runnin thru an 2 dudes killed a doe an another 4 rite up the street about that same time .... dude gave me all the meat so I was cuttin up deer all evening ...gonna make some stew


----------



## sodbusterman (Nov 20, 2008)

That is an awesome Buck redneck! Did you see the Ar-10 with the green furn for 900?


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

I killed this buck yesterday the 22nd at around 12 noon. Seen plenty of bucks runnin does and seen a six point breed a doe twice so I would say the rut is hittin pretty hard right now. I killed him off our lease at corinth rd. close to the crossroads at corinth.


----------



## trentb (Nov 24, 2008)

good deer congrats


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 25, 2008)

Fine Buck right there! Congrats.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

I heard about a big buck killed on Corinth rd Thanksgiving day. I know a guy named Gene killed it and that it was taken to Moore's in Moreland. Has anybody seen it.


----------



## trentb (Dec 1, 2008)

there is one that was just enterd in the truck buck, not sure if its the same one your talking about, but its a hoss..


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

Just got word of a buck killed off of HWY 29N, they say it will scorearound the low 180's. Killed with a crossbow I believe and it is a typical rack too. The buck is now at Bradley's Taxidermy.


----------



## HGM (Dec 1, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> Just got word of a buck killed off of HWY 29N, they say it will scorearound the low 180's. Killed with a crossbow I believe and it is a typical rack too. The buck is now at Bradley's Taxidermy.



You dont happen to know where off 29 or any other details do you?


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 1, 2008)

I hadnt heard anything either but my folks live on Corinth rd. just my luck!


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

HGM said:


> You dont happen to know where off 29 or any other details do you?



I heard it was off of Weldon Rd


----------



## HGM (Dec 2, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> I heard it was off of Weldon Rd




Not really sure where that is. Like to see pics... I hunt over by Bradley's, maybe I'll get to stop by and check it out.. Seems like some good ones have been taken here recently..


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

HGM said:


> Not really sure where that is. Like to see pics... I hunt over by Bradley's, maybe I'll get to stop by and check it out.. Seems like some good ones have been taken here recently..



Weldon Rd is up past the Sharpsburg-McCullom exit.


----------



## trentb (Dec 2, 2008)

i live off of weldon but have not heard anything. i would not doubt it tho, i have seen some big deer in the persimmon creek subdivision and the big field that borders it at weldon and cannongate drive or fisher rd. i killed my 13pt off of goodlin just down the road and raymond millam killed 155" deer on the same tract of land. i would like to see some pics if anyone goes by the processor to check it out.


----------



## HGM (Dec 2, 2008)

Somebody's talking about it and say's he'll post pic's later.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=268551


----------



## trentb (Dec 2, 2008)

if rabbit says it its a fact, cant wait to see some pictures..


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 3, 2008)

*Here is the pic....*

This buck is from Palmetto-Tyrone Rd. I believe....killed with a crossbow.


----------

